

Ask HN: Need advice on a great phone system  - graiz

I've tried Google Voice, cell phones, Grasshopper, Avaya, RingCentral and several others. I have yet to find a system that I love. Each one solves some of the problems but the rest feels like a kludge.<p>Key for me are:
- Simplicity to transfer calls
- Compatible with physical (conf rooms and desks) and mobile phones
- Simple to administer
- Scales well for an office of 20+<p>Any advice?
======
UnFundedHype
I use Plivo for my telecom service. You should be able to put a custom script
together. @UnFundedHype if you would prefer I put it together for you.

~~~
graiz
Plivo and Twilio provide a good architecture for building custom phone based
apps but they don't seem like a good turn-key solution for a growing business.
Unless I'm missing something.

------
j_b_f
Have you tried OnSip? We use Lylix with a customized Asterisk install with
Cisco SIP phones, but it's kind of a headache to manage.

